# The Gang



## FeistyMcGrudle (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got access to a good camera, so here are some pictures of the crew! I'm hoping to get some macro lenses soon.

So I have had The Gang for about two months now. They arrived (what was described on the sellers website) i4-i5 and have all molted once. They are happily munching on blue bottle flies and all have their own terrariums. My end game is fertile oothecas because I want to rear more mantises! Without further ado, heres the gang!

Ongo Gablogian (i6 I believe?)








Shadynasty (i6):




Dr. Mantis Toboggan, M.D (i5).


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 28, 2019)

Greenies are gorgeous. I have one greenie, of six ghosts.

Lovely photos, BTW!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 1, 2019)

Beautiful ghosts!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Greenies are gorgeous. I have one greenie, of six ghosts.
> 
> Lovely photos, BTW!






MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful ghosts!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! They are awesome little friends! I have two greens and two browns.


----------



## Graceface (Mar 1, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## Synapze (Mar 1, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 1, 2019)

They are beautiful


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 2, 2019)

Pecan Sandy (i6):


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 2, 2019)

Amazing photos!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 2, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Amazing photos!


Thank you! I haven't picked up a real camera in years, so I'm a bit rusty. I have a macro lens on its way, so that should make things really clear and crisp!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 2, 2019)

You're using lots of light, which is what I should always do. I need something like that for photos myself.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 2, 2019)

Look at that green! Such a bright color!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 7, 2019)

Two more of Dr. Mantis Toboggan, M.D. using the new macro tubes for my camera. Yay no more cropping!

View attachment DSC_0102.jpg


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 8, 2019)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaywo (Mar 8, 2019)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow beautiful photos. I love the green one she is so pretty.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 8, 2019)

I like those pics


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 8, 2019)

Heres some more hi-res macros of Sha-dynasty, still I6 Sorry, I'm reaching the limit of my posts. Had to take a couple pics down  

View attachment 12137


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2019)

Those raptorials! 

Beautiful accents.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 9, 2019)

She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 12, 2019)

I love the green ghost


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 12, 2019)

Pecan Sandy (i6) munching a blue bottle

View attachment DSC_0256.jpg


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

Great pictures! They are so clear and that last picture is hilarious!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 16, 2019)

Dr. Mantis Toboggan molted last night! He is now sub adult like the rest of the gang, which means the everyone else is getting suuuuper close to their final molt! Wahoo!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 16, 2019)

Fancy! Congratulations on the successful molt of your mantis!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 16, 2019)

Gratz on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Awesome! Congratulations on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 21, 2019)

Sha-dynasty is now an adult!!!!! 

I didn't want to disturb her since she just molted, but in the next day or two I will get better pictures!

Gah! My first adult ghost!!!!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats! Beautiful green on her


----------



## Graceface (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats! She is beautiful


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 21, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Congrats! She is beautiful






Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful green on her


Thank you! I am a very proud mantis daddy today!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 21, 2019)

Gratz. She is a beautiful girl


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 24, 2019)

I woke up yesterday to find Pecan Sandy has successfully molted to adult too! Shes not very sandy anymore!

View attachment DSC_0741.jpg


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 24, 2019)

I love greenies. I do have one with green and beige swirls.

Congratulations on the molt!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats on the molt!! She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 24, 2019)

gratz, she is beautiful


----------



## River Dane (Mar 24, 2019)

Such a beautiful green! Congrats on the molt, she’s beautiful. Glad to see everything went well


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Both my females are adult, now just waiting on the males!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 29, 2019)

Shadynasty going to town on a delicious moth


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> Shadynasty going to town on a delicious moth
> 
> View attachment 12311


Look at that fuzz face!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 30, 2019)

I hope to have some nice wax moths soon for my gongy! 

Good stuff!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I hope to have some nice wax moths soon for my gongy!
> 
> Good stuff!


I just found this moth flying around my porch light, not sure of species. I tried feeding her a giant hawk moth, but the moth was about 1 1/2 times the size of her--she tried to take it but she just couldn't and I didn't want to risk the moth knocking her off her perch. I was so close to buying some wax worms at the pet store yesterday, but I'm not sure how long it would take to get them to pupate and eclose. Do you know how long it generally takes for that?


----------



## hysteresis (May 1, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> Do you know how long it generally takes for that?


I really think that depends on the age and condition of the wax worms. And to me, that's an unknown. All I do is set the pupae in a mesh cup and wait. i did that about 5 days ago and got a small wax moth last night.

My i5 ghost took it pretty much instantly. Sorry for being ZERO help!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 1, 2019)

No worries @hysteresis! Just curious because I'm trying to branch out with different feeders.


----------



## hysteresis (May 1, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> No worries @hysteresis! Just curious because I'm trying to branch out with different feeders.


A variety is best.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 2, 2019)

It's been a while since I have updated on the gang, and I was running into upload space issues and from here on out these will all be lower resolution, but without further ado, here are some recent pics of my ghosts!

Doc Toboggan:




Ongo Gablogian:




Pecan Sandy:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 4, 2019)

Very beautiful. I love your green ghost.


----------



## Viking (Jun 4, 2019)

I like you green ghost too. I have one.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 6, 2019)

Viking said:


> I like you green ghost too. I have one.


I somehow lucked out and got two green females. Hopefully you get many more greenies!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 23, 2019)

Just wanted to update for my own reference since I document hardly anything so I rely on my posts here to gauge elapsed time...

Kinda sad news, but my oldest ghost, Sha-Dynasty, looks to be having the 'black puke' issue (for lack of a better term). I even witnessed her when it happened. She was hanging upside down, per usual, and a huge glob of this black substance started coming out of her mouth and running down her face. She started shaking violently, which threw this bile all over her enclosure--I want to say about .2-.3mL of it. Noticing this, I hand fed (watered?) her some distilled water through a blunt-tip syringe and she drank almost .5mL. She has had flies in her enclosure for almost a week now. This was last night, and she is still alive and looking alright this morning. Fingers crossed she pulls through...shes my favorite of all my mantises


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 23, 2019)

Aww, maybe you can give her honey water, to give her some engergy to fight it. I hope she will make it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 26, 2019)

How is she? I'm a bit late, but honey water is the way to go.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, she is still alive and drinking lots of water. I got her to eat a BB two days ago and she ate about half of it and dropped the rest--something I've NEVER seen her do. There's been two flies just hanging out with her that she doesn't seem to care about at all. Previously, she has been regularly laying ooths, but she hasn't laid any since I've noticed this issue. I cleaned her enclosure just so I could monitor any new, what I like to call, "flingings". There is no more super dark vomit, but I did witness what looks like diarrhea. I was just watching her, she moved her abdomen to the side, and ejected some putrid clear/gray/white substance onto the wall of the enclosure. I was impressed by how little was ejected but how strong it smelled. I mean, it was really bad! There are also a bunch of clearer mystery spots on the walls of the enclosure, but nothing as dark as when I watched her puking. She seems mobile enough--I've witnessed her walking about in her enclosure and I took her out and let her crawl around a bit. Another odd thing--her shield is now getting off-colored and turning whitish. 

Thanks for inquiring and I will try to post some pictures.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 27, 2019)

The mystery spots are probably water marks from mistings. Can I see a pic of her now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 27, 2019)

Ive read that foul smelling vomit is a sign of infection.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 27, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 Will snap some pics when I get done with work today.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 27, 2019)

Here are some pics of the enclosure and the flingings. These are from the past two days.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 27, 2019)

The white on her shield is interesting. She's very pretty! I'd keep up with honey treatment, and maybe a few flies gutloaded with honey and see how she is in a week or so.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jun 30, 2019)

Well, this is my last photo of Sha-dynasty. Her health has been on the decline for about a week and a half now. I took a trip into the mountains and when I came back I found her on her back on the bottom of the 32oz deli cup I put her in (she could barely hold on to the lid of her actual enclosure, and I didn't want her to hurt herself if she fell). I took her outside yesterday to get some sunlight and fresh air and snapped this while she was trying to climb underneath the patio table. She lived a good and complete mantis life and was the most easy going ghost of the group. RIP girl, you were a great little friend.

Bit of good news, both my orchids molted (i6 I believe), and one of the four new idolos molted (to i3), had one of my first batch idolos molt to sub, and Pecan Sandy is still pumping out ooths.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 1, 2019)

For sure she loved the sun on her last day. She was a beauty.

Gratz on the ooths


----------

